# My new guitar lesson website with 50 videos....



## BobbyCrispy (Nov 11, 2006)

here is my new guitar lesson website with 50 videos, covering most topics:

http://www.bobsguitarlessons.50megs.com

bob


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

just quickly browsed your site.
looks good.now you have it posted here it is easy access for us.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> just quickly browsed your site.
> looks good.now you have it posted here it is easy access for us.
> cheers
> RIFF



+1 (or ++ :tongue: )

Except for the Leaf's jersey :tongue:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Just a personal gripe...it drives my crazy when the first string is referred to as the "bottom string". I prefer "e string" or "first string", but I do understand that the website advertised is aiming for the amateur, self taught market (otherwise it wouldn't be free internet information) so anything goes. Coming from a piano and vocal background where top and bottom might casually refer to pitch rather than altitude, I've never made the reverse adjustment even after 35 years of playing guitar.

Fwiw, the same link has been posted to another forum I frequent. Looks like it's mostly for adverising rather than discussion to me, and I don't think it's so "new". Where's the income in such sites anyway?

Anyway, I dig the Maple Leaf jersey.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Fwiw, the same link has been posted to another forum I frequent. Looks like it's mostly for adverising rather than discussion to me, and I don't think it's so "new". Where's the income in such sites anyway?


Take a wild guess. :tongue:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Bob's 5 posts are to his sites of video lessons. I guess he feels that's his contribution. Hopefully he'll read this and become a member of our community with some normal posting or we might have to cut him off.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Bob's 5 posts are to his sites of video lessons. I guess he feels that his contribution. Hopefully he'll read this and become a member of our community with some normal posting or we might have to cut him off.


I guess Mr. Crispy isn't so "crispy" after all...har har har....


----------



## Devon8822 (Mar 20, 2007)

Sweet idea. Im going to check out some lesson tonight, looks good.:rockon2:


----------



## jaggiegill (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice website, I've seen your lessons on youtube before, very informative, thanks a lot!


GO LEAFS GO :banana:


----------



## Lou Cipher (Oct 2, 2007)

great lessons, even better playing. 

mny thnx.
Louie


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

"Hi, I'm Bob from Toronto Canada..."

Good job bob, nice site...

I like the Moby Dick video lesson of Led Zeppelin !!:rockon2:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

As far as I can tell, He's doing it for free - the ads on his website benifit the free hosting service, not him. I'm sure he must give private lessons to pay his bills.

If guitars canada wanted to set up a lessons section for this site with a similar format, I would donate the hosting services for it. I think this comunity could benifit from supporting Canadian guys like Bob.

Just a thought...


----------

